# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho E-Book >  chương trình dowload nhanh mới

## iwinonline365

*Giới thiệu chương trình download nhanh flashget 1.73 miễn phí*

Friday, 6. October 2006, 04:00:39
Cùng với việc download phần mềm có dung lượng lớn đã trở thành phổ biến kể từ khi có đường truyền ADSL, những phần mềm hỗ trợ download cũng trở nên quen thuộc, vì vậy hôm nay tôi sẽ giới thiệu tới quý vị 1 chương trình khá tốt với phiên bản mới nhất là FlashGet 1.73 với phiên bản này FlashGet xứng đáng là người bạn song hành không thể thiếu của các trình duyệt web, giúp cho việc download càng thêm thuận tiện và nhanh chóng.
FlashGet là trình quản lý download quen thuộc với tính năng resume, tăng tốc bằng cách cắt ra thành nhiều file nhỏ tải về cùng lúc. Điều thú vị nhất là kể từ phiên bản 1.72, nó lại là một phần mềm miễn phí, việc biếu tặng (donation) cho tác giả chỉ là tự nguyện, không còn bắt buộc như trước đây. Bạn có thể tải phiên mới nhất là FlashGet 1.73 hoàn toàn miễn phí từ link www.flashget.com, gồm một file flashget173.exe dung lượng 2.77MB và nhiều skin của nó.
Cũng có thể tải về FlashGet 1.73 bản full, kèm file .reg giúp tải được 100 link và cả một số skin khá đẹp tại một trong 2 địa chỉ như sau:
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZQSHFMRO
http://rapidshare.de/files/33037047/Flashget.v1.73Full.zip
Sau đây là một số thủ thuật giúp sử dụng FlashGet phiên bản mới này đạt hiệu quả cao nhất:
1. Số kết nối có thể tải về cùng lúc của FlashGet 1.73 nguyên thủy chỉ có 8, không đủ để tải về những file lớn (Ví dụ Windows Vista, dù cắt file ISO ra từng 2.7 GB cũng phải có đến gần 40 chục file nhỏ). Để tăng số lượng kết nối lên, bạn làm như sau:
- Chép đoạn code sau đây vào Notepad: 
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software \JetCar\JetCar\General]
“Max Parallel Num”=”100"
“MaxSimJobs”=”100"
- Chọn File > Save as để lưu dưới dạng All files, với cái tên là flashget173.reg. 
- Click đôi vào file này, nó sẽ tích hợp vào registry của XP.
- Vào Options của FlashGet, tìm đến phần Connection, kéo tăng lên 100 là được. Tuy vậy, kinh nghiệm cho thấy mức này không cần vượt quá 30, vì khi vượt quá 30, tốc độ từng file tải về sẽ chậm lại vô cùng và lại hay treo máy nửa chừng. 
2. Trong Default download properties (menu Tools > Options), bạn nên chọn thư mục để lưu file tải về ở trên ổ cứng có dung còn trống khá lớn. Nếu không, nó sẽ lưu ở thư mục mặc định là C:\Downloads làm cho ổ đĩa chứa hệ điều hành ngày càng phình to ra, khó thực hiện việc sao lưu bằng Ghost.
Trong phần này, bạn có thể chọn cắt file ra thành 5 mảnh, hay nhiều hơn tùy thích cho từng connection. Dù có cắt nhiều thế nào nó cũng ráp nối lại thành công.
3. Trong Options > Monitor, bạn nên bỏ nút kiểm Internet Explorer trong Browser click nếu bạn thường xuyên tải file từ Rapidshare hay MegaUpload. Lý do là vì khi bạn có link đầu tiên (gián tiếp) ở Rapidsahre mới copy trong IE, nó vội đưa ngay vào FlashGet để download (tất nhiên là không được), bạn phải mất công cancel nhiều lần. Bạn nên chỉnh lại như sau mới tiện dùng Rapidshare, MegaUpload: Mở FlashGet rồi thu nhỏ để có Download basket, và cứ để ở khay hệ thống. Khi nào có link trực tiếp của Rapidshare, bạn dùng nút phải chuột kéo link vào Download basket sẽ tải ngay được dễ dàng.
4. FlashGet 1.73 “kỵ” các file từ 100 MB trở lên, hễ gặp bất cứ file nào lớn như vậy, nó sẽ báo “Mallock disk, please wait” và bắt bạn phải chờ khoảng 1 phút, sau đó mới tải về. Gặp trường hợp này, bạn nên chờ chứ đừng nghĩ rằng máy bị treo.
5. Các skin mới khá đặc sắc, với nhiều ngôi sao ca nhạc như Britney Spear hay Shakira. Bạn tìm file FlashGet_Skin_Pack_1.0.exe (3.21 MB), click nút phải, chọn extract vào nơi nào đó rồi copy chúng vào thư mục phụ Skin trong thư mục cài FlashGet. Khi muốn chọn skin nào, vào menu View > Skin, chọn skin trong menu xổ xuống.
6. Trong Options, bạn cũng cần lưu ý vài mục quan trọng sau:
- General: Use jc! as file extension till download is finished: dùng đuôi tạm jc! đến khi tải xong (để biết chắc khi tải xong, ổ cứng vẫn còn trống và file tải không bị gián đoạn vì thiếu chỗ). 
- File Manager: If destination file exist: auto rename (khi lưu mà gặp file cùng tên thì đặt tên lại).
- Mirrors: cần chọn phần này để chương trình tìm ngay các mirror khác để tải về khi link đầu đã thất bại.

Lấy từ trang www.flashget.com

----------

